

Successful entrepreneurship 1 - teralaser
http://www.slideshare.net/sblank/successful-entrepreneurship-1

======
wyclif
Slide #19: _Mike get's started on_

Correction: "Mike gets started on..."

Moral of the story: Do _not_ make easily-corrected spelling or grammar
mistakes in your slide deck.

Bonus: If you hired me, nothing but flawlessly written English would go out
under your company's banner.

~~~
makmanalp
Also "plan's fail in startups".

------
adamfeldman
We use these two books for eRes, the student-run entrepreneur incubator here
at the University of Michigan. They really compliment one another, and this
presentation gives a good overview that ties the two together.

------
DevX101
I agree with the overall premise, but this presentation had one of the lowest
information densities I've seen in a long while.

The point could have been relayed in 5 or less slides, not 100.

~~~
marv_in
I don't know. Normally I agree but it gives this slideshow a certain charm in
this case. Probably because it told more of a story than a slideshow.

Other than near the end, I thought it actually did a good job of emphasizing
it's point. It just lacked that big revelatory surprise at the end to give it
that bang.

------
teralaser
I am not sure I agree so much with the presentation, but the mocking of the
"Stanford alumnus experienced exec" is worth it for the smile.

~~~
cothinkit
I think it's a good read from slide #29 on if just for being food for thought.

~~~
AlexC04
I too thought it was good "food for thought" but sometimes have concern about
the "analysis paralysis" these sorts of things can create.

This might be required for larger investments and bigger projects, but
sometimes there's just no substitute for just doing something.

 _FOR EXAMPLE_ look at AwesomenessReminders - I'm honestly flabbergasted that
it's as successful as it is. He recently posted that he now has 750 paying
customers, if each of them bough his minimum program and didn't renew that's
something around $7500 (right?)

Who thinks that would have survived a multi round business plan customer
segmentation / value proposition etc.. etc...

However - he simply had the idea, did it cheap and quick and it's turned out
to be pretty sweet. I find that really inspirational.

Was a great example of the 'best case' scenario - but - there's still plenty
of room for an 'elbow grease & just do it' solution.

